# Apocalypse Now: Rollenspiel zum Kultfilm angekündigt, jetzt bei Kickstarter



## MichaelBonke (26. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Apocalypse Now: Rollenspiel zum Kultfilm angekündigt, jetzt bei Kickstarter* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Apocalypse Now: Rollenspiel zum Kultfilm angekündigt, jetzt bei Kickstarter


----------



## duncan10r (26. Januar 2017)

Planen die das auch auf Deutsch rauszubringen? Ich hab nichts gefunden auf der Kickstarterseite. Ansonsten: Coole Idee für ein RPG. Gabs ja noch nie in diesem Szenario


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2017)

Der Prototyp sieht nach einem 10 Millionen Low Budget 3D Spiel aus - übrigens mehr nach Action als nach RPG. So ein wenig wie die Spiele von Cyanide oder Spiders nur (bisher) schlechter. 

Mal wieder so eine typische "wir haben eigentlich einen Publisher / Finanzierer aber wir wollen trotzdem gerne schon vorab von der Community kassieren"-Aktion. 

Apokalypse Now lebt als Film unglaublich von seiner visuellen Kraft und Atmosphäre. Selbst mit Rise of the Tomb Raider Optik wäre der Schweiß, Schmerz und Schmutz nicht so leicht einzufangen. Wie will das so ein Low Budget Titel schaffen?


----------



## Bonkic (26. Januar 2017)

sie haben doch gerade keinen publisher gefunden. was faselst du?


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2017)

Sie müssen aber ja irgendwo das Geld hernehmen. Der Prototyp sieht aus wie das typische 10 - 20 Millionen Spiel. Sie wollen auf Kickstarter aber nicht mal 1 Millionen, damit können sie das Spiel nicht machen. Von den Lizenzgebühren mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Austrogamer (26. Januar 2017)

Apocalypse als Rollenspiel umzusetzen ist als wollte man einen Woody Allen-Film als Egoshooter umsetzen.


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2017)

ich weiß nicht, hätten die Heart of Darkness gesagt oder das Thema als RPG umgesetzt wäre ich überzeugter
Aber so, so Shooter RPGs? Ich weiß nicht, ich glaube da macht man auch eher besser so was wie Spec Ops, was ja auch eine Adaption von Heart of Darkness war


----------



## solidus246 (26. Januar 2017)

abwarten.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Januar 2017)

Enisra schrieb:


> ich weiß nicht, hätten die Heart of Darkness gesagt ...


Heart of Darkness können die es ja wohl nicht nennen, gibt ja schon ein PS1 Spiel mit dem Namen. 

Vom Stil her passend ist übrigens Darkness vom C64 (inzwischen kostenlos).


----------

